# A Few More



## sawhorseray (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2020)

I've got only one to add:


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 20, 2020)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 20, 2020)

Good laugh to start the day


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 20, 2020)

Ill throw a few in the pot this morning


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2020)

Those are some great ones, guys.
Gary


----------

